# Offensive driver challenges since CyberTruck reveal



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Curious if anyone else has noticed this:

TL/DR: Ever since cybertruck reveal other drivers act much more aggressively towards me - challenging/closing gaps for lane changes, or racing off the lights etc.

Fact is, my model 3 is the greatest thing that has ever happened to my driving experience. It's fast, efficient, maneuverable, stylish, and a constant smile. For the last year, it's gone almost entirely under the radar. Month 1 2018 we got a lot of rubbernecking and gawking at 'the unicorn' on the roads...but it seems common enough now that we don't get much attention. Genuinely, in 12 months I've had one person even try to 'race' from a red light. I definitely always drive in a spirited fashion but always defensive/assertive when possible.
Since the Truk reveal, here in butt-hurt Alberta: The Texas(TM) of Canada, everyone has a pickup truck they don't need. Suddenly they are all in my business. Going out of their way...racing at unsafe speeds to pass on the wrong side, close gaps when I signal, and other generally offensive driving maneuvers. Anyone else notice this?
...The beauty of course is regardless of how overcompensated their raised-truck-with-nuts-pecker-length-souped-up-coal-roller tries, they can't hole a candle to my car's performance


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Pickup truck guys are weird, they have the most fragile egos I’ve even seen. Anything they perceive as anti-truck or moving into “their territory” and they act out.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

That's you @GDN !


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

All in your mind


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Here in the Dallas area and since taken delivery of Quicksilver, I've had only a handful of semi-aggressive drivers getting close to me and just one Mustang that raced me. If they are aggressive, I just ignore them and take my time driving in my lane with about 5mph over speed limit...no rush. I'd rather not have an accident because of some nut jobs.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Haven’t noticed this whatsoever. And I live in the Texas of Texas.


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

Nah......aside from the occasional coo-coo's out there......not much drama.....and believe it or not.....not once did I get any drama from any pickup truck since I brought the 3 home.........(although I have given the Tesla smack-down to those deserving of it here and there)......


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I'll have to ask my 'Autopilot.' <grins>

If I'm at a stop light, I just reach the speed limit, first and I drive in chill mode. But otherwise, Autopilot handles the rest.

Bob Wilson


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

It's also the holiday season, when drivers become really impatient and angry. So it might be coincidental.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

FRC said:


> That's you @GDN !


I'm right there with you and I live in TEXAS. So I was pretty vocal about the pickup before they unveiled it.

Not sure where to start with this post. What I'll say is this, pickup people are loyal. I've been saying that and maybe the best thing I can say here is that there must be a real threat and they know deep in their hearts that change may be coming and there may be a new sherriff coming to town. Truly way too early to tell for sure.

First is loyalty, if you don't think so you need to listen to Ford's ads. They claim to be the number one selling pickup for something like 40 years in a row. Pickups are likely the only reason Ford and GM are still in business. Second is vehicles/pickups are a lot more than just transportation to most people. I don't think a Tesla owner one could aruge that, and pickup people love their trucks, they like to mod them, they like to make them their own and they like to show them off. They like to get close to you so you make sure you see their pickup!

The key here is that most of you have just never seen or noticied this. It's been this way for decades, especially in smaller towns and the Southern part of the US and farming towns across the US. You may or may not like it, but every one of us just entered that spat of whose is best and why. If Tesla is going to make a pickup and you want to try and pull their favorite brand around backwards in an unfair fight, well you better be ready, because it will come back to bite you. So I love Tesla as much as the next guy but you can truly thank Elon and Tesla for not doing more market research and for not having a better marketing department (because fankly they suck at it) and for throwing each and every Tesla owner right into the middle of the fight with a stupid and lop sided video of them trying to put down the number one selling pickup in the land.

I can't find numbers and I won't say they aren't correct, but @garsh noted in another post that over half of pickups were sold to fleet and as work trucks. That could be true in urban areas, but I'd likely challenge that in my part of the country. They are truly the vehicle of choice for those that can afford one. Fully loaded at $65K and some models that sell for even more, that's not chump change. I venture to say that Every Ford and GM dealer in this part of the country keep more stock of pickups than likely all other models on their lot combined. (Note - I just confirmed with a family member that happens to manage a Ford and GM dealership and pickups are about 30% of his inventory - and that doesn't include SUV's.)

So not much more to say other than I was trying to say it before the reveal, the pickup world is competitive and loyal. Tesla has entered it, pull up your big boy pants. If you are going to play, it isn't a sit on the sideline kind of game and every one of us driving a Tesla just became part of the game.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

GDN said:


> I can't find numbers and I won't say they aren't correct, but @garsh noted in another post that over half of pickups were sold to fleet and as work trucks.


on my commute, I would estimate at least ¾ of the pickups are company trucks - and those are just the ones with markings on them (my brother-in-law's truck is a company truck but unmarked). maybe one day I'll watch back my TeslaCam commute video and tally them up.

that said, when I bought my ford (Mercury), it was from a small (rural) town Ford dealership that for sure sold a truck 9 out of 10 sales. They were still great in finding the car I wanted, and ended up having it transferred from another network dealership from the other side of the state because they only ordered in a couple of each of the Mercury, Lincoln models and non-truck Ford models.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

GDN said:


> a stupid and loop sided video of them trying to put down the number one selling pickup in the land.


As stupid as it was, don't they all do this? I want to see the "fair" fight.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

I didn't notice any unusual truck behavior on my holiday travels. However, I did shake my head every time one went flying by at 70-75+ (trying to make a brick fly, I guess), wondering how bad the fuel economy must be on those. It's pretty terrible on my 4 banger Tacoma, and I can't even go that fast. (I've had various trucks over the past 30+ years).


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> As stupid as it was, don't they all do this? I want to see the "fair" fight.


like the ads from one truck company dropping heavy sharp objects into the bed of the other and showing damage.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

GDN said:


> I'm right there with you and I live in TEXAS. So I was pretty vocal about the pickup before they unveiled it.
> 
> Not sure where to start with this post. What I'll say is this, pickup people are loyal. I've been saying that and maybe the best thing I can say here is that there must be a real threat and they know deep in their hearts that change may be coming and there may be a new sherriff coming to town. Truly way to early to tell for sure.
> 
> ...


I would have bet that pick-ups made up a greater percentage of vehicles on the road in the south moreso than anywhere else. Then I travelled to Oregon. OMG! I was shocked, it seemed that 2 of 3 vehicles on the road there were pickups. What are you Oregonians doing with all those pickups?


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

FRC said:


> What are you Oregonians doing with all those pickups?


Ne careful what you ask for- they just might show you.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Eh, just par for the course. I've been experiencing this since day 1. I still have to put a few people in their place when they are getting aggressive around me and remind them that their cars are junk


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Jay79 said:


> Eh, just par for the course. I've been experiencing this since day 1. I still have to put a few people in their place when they are getting aggressive around me and remind them that there cars are junk


Proximity to Detroit probably does not help.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

FRC said:


> I would have bet that pick-ups made up a greater percentage of vehicles on the road in the south moreso than anywhere else. Then I travelled to Oregon. OMG! I was shocked, it seemed that 2 of 3 vehicles on the road there were pickups. What are you Oregonians doing with all those pickups?


and I didn't even realize it was much higher there than other places, I just thought that was normal 🤣


----------

